# Where do I start? - amp build



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey guys, I am looking for a project to keep me busy during the cold winter months so I was thinking about building myself an amp and do not know where to start.

Any and all tips on where to get schematics and parts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, Joshua.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> www.trinityamps.com


Good suggestion...get a kit. I didn't, and I regret it now (to some extent).

Good luck with the build.

Let us know waht you decide and how it is progresses.

Dave


----------



## donnyjaguar (Oct 26, 2006)

A kit would be the easy way to go, but why not build from scratch? That's what I did last year and the results were good. You can easily model your design after an amplifier that has the kind of tone you're seeking.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Go with a kit if you have absolutely no experience with electronic concepts and theory.. you would need that if you start messing around with say a mesa preamp in standard 18 watt build.. with a kit you know what you need to do and people can help you a long the way with voltages etc..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vokey design said:


> Any and all tips on where to get schematics and parts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, Joshua.


Joshua:

Just wondering if you had the basic tools that you will need (e.g, hand tools, multimeter, soldering iron, etc). 

Also, this is going to be a tube amp...correct?

Do you have any experience/knowledge re: electronics.

*If you decide not to get a kit:*

Many of the parts/tools won't be too hard to get as Sayal Electronics http://www.sayal.com is not far from you. It is across from the Toyota factory. The website has a map.

The Tubestore advertised in the forum would have the more difficult to find parts.

Kitchener also has a good electronics store, Orion Electronics on Lancaster St. (just over the railway tracks around the corner from Victoria St.) You will have to ask at the counter for anything you can't see displayed, as they keep a lot of stock "out the back".

You can get books with both schematics and techniques for building. What size of amp are you considering? Starting small and simple would likely be best.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*For the first time...*

I highly recommend getting a kit. My first build was a Mission Amps 5E3 tweed deluxe, followed by a Trinity 18W. I needed (and received) absolutely stellar tech support from Bruce and Stephen through these builds. The Trinity kit also has excellent illustrated instructions. If you really want to know how an amp works (and understand schematics!) then this is the way to do it. Since then, I just buy the parts (usually from Weber) and use the layouts/schematics. I now have six build notches on my soldering iron, and never intend to by a manufactured amp again!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DavidP said:


> I highly recommend getting a kit. My first build was a Mission Amps 5E3 tweed deluxe, followed by a Trinity 18W. I needed (and received) absolutely stellar tech support from Bruce and Stephen through these builds. The Trinity kit also has excellent illustrated instructions. If you really want to know how an amp works (and understand schematics!) then this is the way to do it. Since then, I just buy the parts (usually from Weber) and use the layouts/schematics. *I now have six build notches on my soldering iron*, and never intend to by a manufactured amp again!


Very helpful information!! 

I also continue to strongly support the concept of getting a kit.

*DavidP*....Congratulations on having completed 6 builds :bow:

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi,
I have built both the Trinity sIII 18 watter, and the Trinity 15 watt "matchless clone".

Either amp is amazing - and not too hard to build IMO.

I especially love my 18 watter! Stephen at Trinity is a great person to deal with, both pre and post buying of the kit. The Trinity forum is also a great help.

WHen you are done, you have a superb amp you will absolutely LOVE.

AJC


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I am about half way through my Trinity 18 kit. Great support and excellent instructions. All the mistakes I have made so far have been because I didn't read the manual well enough. I wouldn't have done my first amp any other way but in kit form. Great learning experience.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I am planning on grabbing one of those Trinity Deluxe kits in October when I have 3 paycheck month. His forum says that they will start selling full chassis kits with transformers at the end of September for $380 US, which we all know what that converts to in Canadian funds these days.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Paul said:


> I'm the owner, but not the builder, of the first Trinity 5E3 kit. It's shown and discussed in this thread.
> 
> http://www.cohrs.ca/var/www/html/st...hp?t=817&sid=3cd954e75250598ea1f7ac939beffabd
> 
> ...


I've tried the Victorilux w/ 6L6s and 2x10s and I was really impressed. It looks like I'm going to do the amp building project first and I won't be considering the larger amp until next summer. It means I'm playing a lot of reggae with some grit to the tone these days, but it sounds really cool, so I'm not that upset.

I love my Maz and I had a very nice sounding Victoria 518 before, and it's probably going to be those two fighting it out again for my bigger amp dollars.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Trinity does make good kits,but they DO NOT come with transformers at 380 US.


www.claramps.com




Amazing how a created being so easily dismisses his creator.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> Trinity does make good kits,but they DO NOT come with transformers at 380 US.
> 
> 
> www.claramps.com
> ...


Typically no, but the deluxe kit does. This is the quote from Coco of Trinity Amps from the forum.

"Here are some details on the Up and Coming Trinity Deluxe Kits. We think this will be a very competitive offering considering the quality, parts and support. 

Price $380 USD + $20 shipping within North America. Everything will be included except speaker and cabinet. 

Availabilty will be end of September '07. 

Details: 

The chrome chassis is made in Canada using our artwork. We finally eliminated the ground switch and labeled it a Standby switch. We also had the steel chassis tapped to fit the tube mounting screws and jack mounting holes are punched to fit the supplied insulating shoulder washers. Our grounding scheme is proven to be better and quieter than the original and other designs. In addition, we designed a way mount the eyelet board and had holes punched in the chassis. 

Transformers are key to the sound of an amp. Ours are made by Heyboer in the USA exclusively for Trinity Amps using our design specifications. Like all Trinity transformers, these are heavy duty, well built and intended to last a life-time - unlike some lower cost models out there. The 350-0-350 Power Transformer now has a 6.3VCT lead so no awkward grounding resistors are required - another improvement. 

Other features: Switchcraft Jacks, Carling Switches, Carbon Comp resistors, JJ 6V6, JJ 12AX7, EH 12AY7, Sovtek 5Y3 
Full Documentation of 55 + pages. "


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Stephen at trinityamps.com will help you. His kits are amazing!


----------

